# Atkinsons (Lancaster)



## m4lcs67

Mrboots. I noticed you are in Lancaster. A friend of mine who also lives there recommended Atkinsons coffee roasters. Are they any good?????


----------



## Glenn

m4lcs67 said:


> ...Atkinsons coffee roasters. Are they any good?????


Sure are. I have had some lovely beans from Atkinsons. Family run operation. Honest roaster, very skilled.


----------



## coffeechap

Second glenns comments, Casper gave me some beans at the LFC and I was really impressed with them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

m4lcs67 said:


> Agree totally with you. If it goes pear-shaped then the 30 quid original saving doesn't then appear that good. In the short time I have been a member of the forum I am building a picture of who is good and who to avoid.
> 
> Also, Mrboots. I noticed you are in Lancaster. A friend of mine who also lives there recommended Atkinsons coffee roasters. Are they any good?????


Go the espresso blends are really good at moment . Happy to post some up to you if you want me to pop in and pick some up for you .

Drop me a pm


----------



## Daren

I have to echo the recommendations made here. Boots has supplied me with a few deliveries from Atkinson's and they have all been spot on. My favourite is the Thalia blend - lovely in milk.


----------



## mym

I might have to break my next train journey to/from Glasgow and pop into Atkinson's. I was at uni in Lancaster {mumblety} years ago* and one of the abiding memories of early morning hangover walks through the city was the cloud of coffee roasting smoke emitting from their shop.

(*ok, early 1980s)


----------



## Mrboots2u

mym said:


> I might have to break my next train journey to/from Glasgow and pop into Atkinson's. I was at uni in Lancaster {mumblety} years ago* and one of the abiding memories of early morning hangover walks through the city was the cloud of coffee roasting smoke emitting from their shop.
> 
> (*ok, early 1980s)


Lets us know if you fancy a coffee in the cafe next door


----------



## mym

Virgin weren't running yesterday so had to come back via the east coast...


----------



## Southpaw

I saw that picture and thought they've painted the bridge blue! Then though hold on that's not the Lune.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Guessing it's Nooocastle??


----------



## Jason1wood

You guessed right Systemic, there's the Tyne Bridge in the background. Oh I love my city.


----------



## mym

Yes: 

__
https://flic.kr/p/14109768622


----------



## Jason1wood

What a beautiful video!!!


----------



## mym

and it even has a soundtrack of one of the sexiest accents in the UK. ..


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha whey aye man!!! Hahahaha


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great clip mym.


----------



## mym

I was testing the new phone. It has an excellent camera.


----------



## mym

To swerve back on topic... MrBoots has sent me some Old Brown Java from Atkinson's, roasted on the 7th but it smells so nice I couldn't wait and within 5 minutes of delivery at 6pm this evening it was ground and being espressed in the Expobar.

*Mountains* of crema, like some brown bukkake session, and extremely tasty. I shall look forward to any changes in the next week or so (if it lives that long).


----------



## Mrboots2u

mym said:


> To swerve back on topic... MrBoots has sent me some Old Brown Java from Atkinson's, roasted on the 7th but it smells so nice I couldn't wait and within 5 minutes of delivery at 6pm this evening it was ground and being espressed in the Expobar.
> 
> *Mountains* of crema, like some brown bukkake session, and extremely tasty. I shall look forward to any changes in the next week or so (if it lives that long).


Glad you like it.







brown bukkake lol.....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> brown bukkake lol.....


What ever you do, don't Google image search that!


----------



## Jez H

So who else jumped on the Atkinsons Black Friday subscription offer? A ridiculously good deal. Looking forward to peoples thoughts on the beans over the coming year! I've asked my sub to start in Jan as I have my own body weight in coffee to get through in December.

I've been on their website & they look to have some very exciting coffees.


----------



## cold war kid

What do you guys recommend from their website?

I pick up a kilo locally tomorrow that will probably last me until around the 20th of next month so might as well give them a whirl for my xmas treat ( I've been buying mostly half decent commercial stuff recently, don't ask, at least it's fresh ). Something that cuts through milk and then a different one that's nice as a V60 would be good.


----------



## EwanEdwards

I got the Subscription deal Jez. Was kicking myself on black friday as had just bought a kilo and a half a few days before, and couldnt really make the most of deals like foundry's 50% ,off so their deal was perfect

Am looking forward to seeing what arrives too, having never bought anything from them, but yea it looks promising.


----------



## Mrboots2u

cold war kid said:


> What do you guys recommend from their website?
> 
> I pick up a kilo locally tomorrow that will probably last me until around the 20th of next month so might as well give them a whirl for my xmas treat ( I've been buying mostly half decent commercial stuff recently, don't ask, at least it's fresh ). Something that cuts through milk and then a different one that's nice as a V60 would be good.


I can't comment on what cuts through milk , it you want a more trational chocolate espresso for milk then archetype is the closest

On the brew bar the Nicarguan , is tasty at mo .


----------



## Jez H

EwanEdwards said:


> I got the Subscription deal Jez. Was kicking myself on black friday as had just bought a kilo and a half a few days before, and couldnt really make the most of deals like foundry's 50% ,off so their deal was perfect
> 
> Am looking forward to seeing what arrives too, having never bought anything from them, but yea it looks promising.


I look forward to comparing notes with you over the coming year Ewan!


----------



## MSM

I got signed up for their subscription.

Looking forward to seeing what they offer.


----------



## Jez H

Anybody know when the January subscription will be posted?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Anybody know when the January subscription will be posted?


more than likely the roaster . tweet @coffeehopper


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> more than likely the roaster . tweet @coffeehopper


Thanks. Tried messaging them this morning, but it doesn't seem to send from my ipad. Just thought current subscribers would have an idea.


----------



## EwanEdwards

The december one was despatched on the 8th/9th so i'd reckon we'll be getting this months one some time soon.


----------



## Jez H

EwanEdwards said:


> The december one was despatched on the 8th/9th so i'd reckon we'll be getting this months one some time soon.


Thank you Ewan. How was December's? A Christmas blend I believe?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Anybody know when the January subscription will be posted?


Hi Had a message form Ian as his twitter is playing up

Subs are ready to go out 2nd thursday of every months

Cheers


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi Had a message form Ian as his twitter is playing up
> 
> Subs are ready to go out 2nd thursday of every months
> 
> Cheers


Great, thanks. Really looking forward to trying these guys.Their tasting notes sound great!


----------



## EwanEdwards

Yes it was punnily titled Rioki'n robin after the Rioki bean in it.

To be honest, i'm never too much of a fan of the flavours that are aimed for in Christmas coffees so it wasn't entirely my bag.

That said it was well roasted and am looking forward to seeing what arrives this month


----------



## bonoeuf

whey aye man.


----------



## jlarkin

Ha, I'd essentially forgotten that I've got the subscription from Atkinsons now. I enjoyed the Christmas blend, looking forward to what else will come through soon!


----------



## Jez H

Anybody tried this months offering? Tomorrow morning for me.


----------



## MSM

Think I will also open the bag tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jez H

A great start from Atkinsons. This is superb. I'm no great tasting note describer. But I'm getting sugared lemon & lime & yes, a hint of sherbet. All ending with an aftertaste of dark chocolate. A year of this & I'll be extremely happy.


----------



## Jez H

Looking forward to this months offering after January's success!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Looking forward to this months offering after January's success!


Was it the Nicaraguan ?


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Was it the Nicaraguan ?


Indeed it was. Splendid too!

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/520/sherbet-tangerine-strawberry-monta-ita.htm


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Indeed it was. Splendid too!
> 
> https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/520/sherbet-tangerine-strawberry-monta-ita.htm


Was nom on their brew bar at the cafe


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Was nom on their brew bar at the cafe


A great start to the year & my subscription. Bodes well for the year ahead!


----------



## Axiom

Quite interested in trying their beans, but nearly £5 postage for a bag seems a bit on the steep side.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Axiom said:


> Quite interested in trying their beans, but nearly £5 postage for a bag seems a bit on the steep side.


Then order more than one bag ....

three bags postage total £4.50

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/page/80/shipping-costs.htm


----------



## Jez H

Burundi Murango. "Sloe, Honey, Dried Apricot". Yes please! Arrived this morning. Going to try & hang on a week until I'm on holiday.


----------



## Jez H

Right, a lovely, sweet, delicate number. Maybe a tad too delicate for me. I'd call this coffee "shy". It's trying to come out of it's shell & falling just short. Maybe another weeks rest & a finer grind may help?


----------



## Jez H

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/300/walnut-chocolate-satsuma-el-placer.htm

sounds rather nice this month.


----------



## Jez H

April's bag should be landing tomorrow morning. Am I the only one who gets excited at the thought of a mystery bag arriving every month? Can't wait!


----------



## jlarkin

Jez H said:


> April's bag should be landing tomorrow morning. Am I the only one who gets excited at the thought of a mystery bag arriving every month? Can't wait!


Cool! I was wondering last night, when it would arrive. Did you ask them when it was being sent?

I quite like the mystery because I kind of forget for a while that I have this subscription and then either the bag arrives or you post and then I realise it'll soon be here


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> Cool! I was wondering last night, when it would arrive. Did you ask them when it was being sent?
> 
> I quite like the mystery because I kind of forget for a while that I have this subscription and then either the bag arrives or you post and then I realise it'll soon be here


No, I'm going to ring them today as it usually arrives on the 13th, but didn't today!


----------



## jlarkin

Mine also didn't arrive today.


----------



## Jez H

Posted today! "A premium, stunning, Guatemalan" apparently!


----------



## Jez H

Very excited by the sound of these beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Jez H these are part of my 12 roasters thread for this month . I have not posted yet , as I know some of you were getting this as a sub, so didn't want to spoil it for you.

.


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> @Jez H these are part of my 12 roasters thread for this month . I have not posted yet , as I know some of you were getting this as a sub, so didn't want to spoil it for you.
> 
> .


Looking forward to reading your thoughts! I'll probably dive in at the weekend.They sound great.


----------



## Jez H

So my Atkinsons, £48, Subscription is turning out to be the bargain of the year. What a bean this is. Very complex & hard to pin down flavours. They say "orange, vanilla & cola". I'll go with that but exchange cola for pomegranate of all things. Seriously good offering this month.


----------



## Split Shot

Interesting to read the above. After reading this thread I went over to Atkinson's website for a look. Wow! They've got a really diverse range of coffees... I'm going to have to try them out! Finding out about these little roasters is one of the best things about this forum


----------



## jlarkin

Jez H said:


> So my Atkinsons, £48, Subscription is turning out to be the bargain of the year. What a bean this is. Very complex & hard to pin down flavours. They say "orange, vanilla & cola". I'll go with that but exchange cola for pomegranate of all things. Seriously good offering this month.


Excellent, I still have one other bag to finish before getting in to it. Love having one to look forward to!

I've enjoyed the beans from the sub as well, definitely a bargain!


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> Excellent, I still have one other bag to finish before getting in to it. Love having one to look forward to!
> 
> I've enjoyed the beans from the sub as well, definitely a bargain!


I'm still amazed more people didn't jump onboard. £4 a bag delivered!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> I'm still amazed more people didn't jump onboard. £4 a bag delivered!!


Plenty did, probably not members on here though, there are people who drink coffee, who don't frequent the forum...


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Plenty did, probably not members on here though, there are people who drink coffee, who don't frequent the forum...


True. I suppose it's just the fact Atkinsons never seem to get much of a mention on here as opposed to other roasters.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> True. I suppose it's just the fact Atkinsons never seem to get much of a mention on here as opposed to other roasters.


I try


----------



## EwanEdwards

Just got round to drinking La Bolsa. This coffee is really delicious.

I think its my favourite i've had from them.


----------



## Elcee

I really wanna try these guys but they're postage and packaging is expensive.


----------



## Jez H

Elcee said:


> I really wanna try these guys but they're postage and packaging is expensive.


You should have jumped on the Black Friday £48 yearly subscription!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Elcee said:


> I really wanna try these guys but they're postage and packaging is expensive.


See post 46 ... unless the postage has changed since then.

Up to 1kg £4.50.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just drinking a profile roast of a Guatemalan - Ventanas . Could have been a little but finer on the grind but still in the V60 bags of sweetness. Hope this one makes it to retail.


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Just drinking a profile roast of a Guatemalan - Ventanas . Could have been a little but finer on the grind but still in the V60 bags of sweetness. Hope this one makes it to retail.


"Bags of sweetness" sounds right up my street. I hope so too!


----------



## Jez H

Liking the sound of this months offering. A Brazilian natural, chocolate & melon. Yes please.


----------



## Jez H

Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, get in!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, get in!!


Which one


----------



## Jez H

Hambela Washed.


----------



## EwanEdwards

Do you think they'll send us the natural next month seeing as they finished the letter saying we'd have to wait and see?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been drinking the washed , Ethiopian fans should like it ..... The Natural is a good un too.


----------



## Jez H

EwanEdwards said:


> Do you think they'll send us the natural next month seeing as they finished the letter saying we'd have to wait and see?


I was hoping that too!


----------



## jlarkin

EwanEdwards said:


> Do you think they'll send us the natural next month seeing as they finished the letter saying we'd have to wait and see?


I hope so - I'm going to wait and see and hope that they still have some left if not, because I'll definitely order it. I'm really enjoying the washed, nice clean brew and good sweetness.


----------



## Jez H

jlarkin said:


> I hope so - I'm going to wait and see and hope that they still have some left if not, because I'll definitely order it. I'm really enjoying the washed, nice clean brew and good sweetness.


Resisting the urge to open this. Saving it for my holiday on The Isle Of Bute next week. Sounds great, can't wait!


----------



## jlarkin

It's a bute, I hope you enjoy it (holiday and cawfee)!


----------



## Jez H

Ha, cheers!


----------



## nekromantik

wanted to try archtype but woah! £4.90 for shipping!

too much sadly for postage so im out.


----------



## Mrboots2u

nekromantik said:


> wanted to try archtype but woah! £4.90 for shipping!
> 
> too much sadly for postage so im out.


Check shipping costs.

It's 4.90 up to 500g

4,50 for 500-1kg

Order more than one bag its better. As per posts 48 and 68 on this thread.

IF YOU CLICK ON SHIPPING COSTS ON THE WEB PAGE IT TELLS YOU THIS.

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/page/80/shipping-costs.htm


----------



## nekromantik

Mrboots2u said:


> Check shipping costs.
> 
> It's 4.90 up to 500g
> 
> 4,50 for 500-1kg
> 
> Order more than one bag its better. As per posts 48 and 68 on this thread.
> 
> IF YOU CLICK ON SHIPPING COSTS ON THE WEB PAGE IT TELLS YOU THIS.
> 
> https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/page/80/shipping-costs.htm


Its only 40p cheaper if you get 500g+

Plus dont want to buy a big bag in case I dont like it.

James Gourmet only charge £1.68! Foundry charge £2. etc


----------



## Mrboots2u

nekromantik said:


> Its only 40p cheaper if you get 500g+
> 
> Plus dont want to buy a big bag in case I dont like it.
> 
> James Gourmet only charge £1.68! Foundry charge £2. etc


Then buy from there .


----------



## Slates71

I'm heading upto Lancaster tomorrow for the bank holiday to meet up with a friend that lives there... Any recommendations of a good bag of beans to buy? I have a couple bags of espresso from Rave so am looking for something from the other end of the scale ideal as a long black,something fruity maybe? Have had the Sao Francisco before that was lovely but that is espresso... Might as well pop in whilst I'm up there!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Slates71 said:


> I'm heading upto Lancaster tomorrow for the bank holiday to meet up with a friend that lives there... Any recommendations of a good bag of beans to buy? I have a couple bags of espresso from Rave so am looking for something from the other end of the scale ideal as a long black,something fruity maybe? Have had the Sao Francisco before that was lovely but that is espresso... Might as well pop in whilst I'm up there!


The new Kenyan is good.(not the rioko) It's on as brewed in the hall cafe, so you could try before you buy


----------



## Jez H

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/141/apricot-peach-cinnamon-las-delicias-pacamara.htm

September's offering is sounding rather good.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/141/apricot-peach-cinnamon-las-delicias-pacamara.htm
> 
> September's offering is sounding rather good.


Not had this yet.. Last year it was really good tho


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Not had this yet.. Last year it was really good tho


If the flavour notes deliver then happy days!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quick note the was an error on the roast date on this month's sub, date on it was the 11th August. Should be 12th September, a typo error at the roasters..


----------



## Jez H

Very nice this month. Sweet, peachy, light, easy drinking. Haven't found the cinnamon yet!


----------



## jlarkin

Jez H said:


> Very nice this month. Sweet, peachy, light, easy drinking. Haven't found the cinnamon yet!


It's the in the back of the cupboard, next to the five spice!


----------



## Jez H

Really enjoyed this months. This has been a great Subscription. fingers crossed for another Black Friday deal!


----------



## Jez H

Last brew this morning, what a great coffee this has been!


----------



## Jez H

So this months subscription arrived this morning & it sounds absolutely fantastic. A washed Kenyan with tasting notes of "blackberry, lime, raspberry". Can't wait to dive in to these next week. What a brilliant £48 this sub. has been!!


----------



## Rakesh

We currently pretty much only use Atkinsons in the shop and they are brilliant, i'm currently enjoying the archetype blend at home which is the espresso bean we use as well and it is very tasty, their kenyan and burundi's also make excellent v60s.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rakesh said:


> We currently pretty much only use Atkinsons in the shop and they are brilliant, i'm currently enjoying the archetype blend at home which is the espresso bean we use as well and it is very tasty, their kenyan and burundi's also make excellent v60s.


What's the shop ?


----------



## Rakesh

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the shop ?


I do some part time work as a barista in bean there coffee shop in Liverpool.


----------



## Split Shot

I've been meaning to order some coffee from Atkinsons for ages...

Can anyone comment on their general roast levels? They don't mention filter/espresso roast. I'm after something good principally as espresso. The El Salvador Las Delicias Pacamara sounds interesting!

Can anyone comment before I take a punt, and order a kilo?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Split Shot said:


> I've been meaning to order some coffee from Atkinsons for ages...
> 
> Can anyone comment on their general roast levels? They don't mention filter/espresso roast. I'm after something good principally as espresso. The El Salvador Las Delicias Pacamara sounds interesting!
> 
> Can anyone comment before I take a punt, and order a kilo?


They have two espresso blends for a start...

Haven't tried the pacamara was good last year. But like all pacamara will need an exceptionally tight grind for espresso. May not be the easiest to work with as epsresso to be honest.

In General though they are a lighter roaster for want of a better term.

Try hitting Ian up on twitter for a recommendation.


----------



## Split Shot

Thanks for the input. I spotted the espresso blends, but I tend towards SO, mostly. Trying a new roaster for the first time can make this tricky.

If Twitter is their thing I'll give it a go tomorrow and see where we get to.

I'll post up how I get on. Thanks again!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Split Shot said:


> Thanks for the input. I spotted the espresso blends, but I tend towards SO, mostly. Trying a new roaster for the first time can make this tricky.
> 
> If Twitter is their thing I'll give it a go tomorrow and see where we get to.
> 
> I'll post up how I get on. Thanks again!


Coffee is coffee, blend or not.

Prototype is tasty fruit forward blend if that's your kinda thang.


----------



## Split Shot

You read me like a book 

I may well end up going with Prototype!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Split Shot said:


> You read me like a book
> 
> I may well end up going with Prototype!


I drink it every day in the cafe, worth a punt.


----------



## Split Shot

I've been slurping my way through my first bags of Atkinsons coffees. A couple of days ago I cracked open a bag of La Delicias, Pacamara.

WOW!

What an absolute belter of a coffee! Only tried it as espresso so far, where it's so good I might just not bother trying it any other way: Huge sweetness, juicy peaches, and warming spice. Really clean taste. Yes it's a light roast, but the acidity is low somehow, so it's really easy to work with. Did I mention the sweetness?

I thought I'd post up as at £6.50 a bag this is a steal at the price.

Thanks Boots and Rhys for putting me onto Atkinsons!


----------



## hotmetal

Wow that description sounds amazing! Peaches and spice, reminds me of a baked dessert my mum used to make with peaches, spices, rum and (IIRC) orange juice. I have read Martin's recommendations for Atkinson's several times but for some irrational reason had the idea that you had to go in there rather than mail order and it was somehow a 'local shop for local people' (are you local?). They're now on my list.


----------



## ZappyAd

I've ordered some - looking forward to tasting it.


----------



## Split Shot

hotmetal said:


> ' (are you local?). They're now on my list.


I'm not local. I'd been meaning to try them for ages, but it's taken until now to actually give them a go. I found their postal service very good - roasted and posted next day.

I'm going back to them for my next coffee purchase. Another bag of La Delicias is a must, and I'll try something else too.


----------



## Yes Row

I finally thought I would give Old Brown Java a try but it's not on their website. Does any body know if it comes and goes, or it's gone?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> I finally thought I would give Old Brown Java a try but it's not on their website. Does any body know if it comes and goes, or it's gone?


It still sold in the shop drop em an email or use the contact page to get some..

It's dark dark dark...


----------



## Yes Row

Mrboots2u said:


> It still sold in the shop drop em an email or use the contact page to get some..
> 
> It's dark dark dark...


Thanks

Will do, sounds like it could be a good Sunday morning filter coffee contender


----------



## adz313

Any discounts available for Atkinson's?

Think I've decided on them for my Christmas prep order, so a little off would be great!


----------



## scottomus

if your in the north west, they are doing a cupping at two brothers in altrincham this friday. They will be offering i think 15-20% off everything


----------



## Jez H

Their subscription has been brilliant over the last year. Hoping for something special for Christmas this week!


----------



## adz313

scottomus said:


> if your in the north west, they are doing a cupping at two brothers in altrincham this friday. They will be offering i think 15-20% off everything


Sadly not - bit too far away for me, thanks anyway


----------



## Mrboots2u

adz313 said:


> Sadly not - bit too far away for me, thanks anyway


Discounts were available when the website launched. Nine running now they I am aware of. Check their Instagram page though.


----------



## Jez H

Anybody received this months subscription yet?


----------



## Jez H

Still not arrived............


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> Still not arrived............


Have you asked Atkinsons when it went out ( twitter or instagram )


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you asked Atkinsons when it went out ( twitter or instagram )


I have, yes. They said a few days ago & wondered whether it was the volume of post? But I'm running low & getting desperate!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jez H said:


> I have, yes. They said a few days ago & wondered whether it was the volume of post? But I'm running low & getting desperate!!


Xmas post chaos ......

Some people never caught up from black friday ( DPD for example)


----------



## Jez H

Mrboots2u said:


> Xmas post chaos ......
> 
> Some people never caught up from black friday ( DPD for example)


I'm going to sit tight & take it on the chin. It's been a brilliant subscription, so I'm not going to start complaining!


----------



## Jez H

Shame. Another blend, 2 months on the trot.


----------



## Jez H

This months offering, & the final bag of my subscription, from Myanmar, is an absolute belter. I get smooth, sweet, chocolate apple. Beautiful. Thanks Atkinsons, it's been a great year!


----------



## Flying_Vee

New roastery day today and it's booyaka booyaka.

Costa Rican San Antonio Natural.

Juicy aeropress in the office reminds me of blackcurrant ripple ice cream. Can't wait to try a few flatties at the weekend.

Thanks @jeebsy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flying_Vee said:


> New roastery day today and it's booyaka booyaka.
> 
> Costa Rican San Antonio Natural.
> 
> Juicy aeropress in the office reminds me of blackcurrant ripple ice cream. Can't wait to try a few flatties at the weekend.
> 
> Thanks @jeebsy


Yeah it makes a mean espresso .


----------



## ashcroc

Flying_Vee said:


> New roastery day today and it's booyaka booyaka.
> 
> Costa Rican San Antonio Natural.
> 
> Juicy aeropress in the office reminds me of blackcurrant ripple ice cream. Can't wait to try a few flatties at the weekend.
> 
> Thanks @jeebsy


That sounds lovely.

On another note. Where are you getting your blackcurrant ripple ice cream?


----------



## Flying_Vee

ashcroc said:


> That sounds lovely.
> 
> On another note. Where are you getting your blackcurrant ripple ice cream?


Darn it.

Now I want ice-cream

https://www.marshfield-icecream.co.uk/our-flavours/?item=item-245


----------



## barrymckenna

Split Shot said:


> I've been slurping my way through my first bags of Atkinsons coffees. A couple of days ago I cracked open a bag of La Delicias, Pacamara.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> What an absolute belter of a coffee! Only tried it as espresso so far, where it's so good I might just not bother trying it any other way: Huge sweetness, juicy peaches, and warming spice. Really clean taste. Yes it's a light roast, but the acidity is low somehow, so it's really easy to work with. Did I mention the sweetness?
> 
> I thought I'd post up as at £6.50 a bag this is a steal at the price.
> 
> Thanks Boots and Rhys for putting me onto Atkinsons!


Nice cup, what is it?


----------



## bronc

I ordered a couple of bags beans in August and sent them an email asking for the latest roast date possible after reading some people's experiences here. Still one of the bags was about a month post-roast. Don't think I'll be ordering again.. quite a pity since I've had some exceptional beans from them in the past.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Been to Lancaster a couple of times in the last month and made it to the The Hall the second time of asking, even forfeited a hotel breakfast to get there! Wasn't disappointed, food was excellent but of course was there for the beans.

Over breakfast I had a flatwhite (with the prototype I think) which was top notch and popped my siphon cherry with the Ethiopian Hambella Natural, I'd have bought a bag of that to take home if they had it in the shop. Perhaps not as sweet as I was expecting, is that the siphon or maybe it's a natural thang?

Brought home 2 bags, the Rwandan washed Kinini and the Costa Rican red bourbon honey. Both have been stunning but favouring the Rwandan as espresso and the Costa Rican as filter.

Only my second foray in to their offering but got me thinking about my ongoing subscriptions....

The people of Lancaster don't know how good they've got it.

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

That's my local, you can find a crotchety man at at the bar , taking shite to the staff most days at lunchtime .

They also have the Music Room over the road, which has v60 offering too, often different beans on filter.


----------



## Flying_Vee

Mrboots2u said:


> That's my local, you can find a crotchety man at at the bar , taking shite to the staff most days at lunchtime .
> They also have the Music Room over the road, which has v60 offering too, often different beans on filter.


Given the the good work you do singing their praise@Mrboots2u , I couldn't help mention you and the forum to the young chap as he prepped my drinks. Didn't want to come across too forum stalkery so kept the chat to the coffee which wasnt hard. That place and the shop are special.

Not sure if I'll get back there for a while but will look in on the Music Room if I do.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Flying_Vee said:


> Given the the good work you do singing their praise@Mrboots2u , I couldn't help mention you and the forum to the young chap as he prepped my drinks. Didn't want to come across too forum stalkery so kept the chat to the coffee which wasnt hard. That place and the shop are special.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get back there for a while but will look in on the Music Room if I do.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 He probably went who, as they don't know me via the forum name really  Next time say , "that git Martin"

The Siphon's can be a little variable, I had a rwandan there yesterday and it was a little sharper that I would like.

I need a little bit of coffee to get me through , so i might give the Costa a go.

They are currently going through some major staff turnover as people go to Uni , so that doesn't help the consistency I guess.


----------

